# an error occurred while trying to load this plug in….



## Jacahu (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone
I am trying to add onOne Perfect Photo Suite 8 as a Plug in to lightroom 5.  When I  go to the Plug in manager and navigate to the Photo Suite 8 plug-ins and attempt to install, I get a lightroom message saying “An error  occurred while trying to load this plug in”.  I also tried loading photoshop elements 10 this way and am getting the same message.  When I go to Photo,  edit in,  all of my plug ins are now grayed out.  Has anyone else come across this problem?  Im hoping that it’s a simple fix of something that I am missing.  Thanks for any assistance!


----------

